# 3 Outbacks Out Of 316 Campers



## roanokecampers (Jul 31, 2006)

Today my daughter and I were traveling south on Interstate 81 from Roanoke, Virginia to Pulaski, Virginia from 1:00 p.m. until 2:00 p.m. During that one hour period she and I counted 316 camping units traveling north on I 81 and only three were Outbacks. I tooted my horn with excitement when we saw one. I could not believe that there were so many campers. We thought we must have missed one heck of a party. However, my DH told me that there was a NASCAR race in Bristol, Va. last night and that must be where they were coming from. We LOVE our Outback. Why aren't there any more than three out of 316?







Someone is really missing out!

Roanoke Campers!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

roanokecampers said:


> During that one hour period she and I counted 316 camping units traveling north on I 81 and only three were Outbacks. .......... my DH told me that there was a NASCAR race in Bristol, Va. last night and that must be where they were coming from.


Out of 160,000 people in attendance I would expect a lot of campers. It must have been neat to see. But even better would be a string of Outbacks!! Thanks for counting.

Remember this one? I still have chills.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!! thats a lot of campers and only 3 Outbacks bummer
I quess they don't know a good thing when they see it

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd be lucky to see three Outbacks during any of our trips. If I see one it makes me sooo happy.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

happycamper said:


> During that one hour period she and I counted 316 camping units traveling north on I 81 and only three were Outbacks. .......... my DH told me that there was a NASCAR race in Bristol, Va. last night and that must be where they were coming from.


Out of 160,000 people in attendance I would expect a lot of campers. It must have been neat to see. But even better would be a string of Outbacks!! Thanks for counting.

Remember this one? I still have chills.









[/quote]
Love that photo!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

happycamper said:


> During that one hour period she and I counted 316 camping units traveling north on I 81 and only three were Outbacks. .......... my DH told me that there was a NASCAR race in Bristol, Va. last night and that must be where they were coming from.


Out of 160,000 people in attendance I would expect a lot of campers. It must have been neat to see. But even better would be a string of Outbacks!! Thanks for counting.

Remember this one? I still have chills.









[/quote]

Excellent photo!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We got ourselves a CONVOY!









Nice.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

California Jim said:


> We got ourselves a CONVOY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10-4 good buddy

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great picture, happycamper!

I can just see the string of campers we are going to have pulling into Zion N.P. in Utah next July for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great picture, happycamper!
> 
> I can just see the string of campers we are going to have pulling into Zion N.P. in Utah next July
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


The picture taking credit belongs to Mrs. HootBob. I am number 3 in line.
I am also looking forward to more caravan's in the future......

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great picture, happycamper!
> 
> I can just see the string of campers we are going to have pulling into Zion N.P. in Utah next July for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally!
> 
> ...


I'm guessing we'll have a nice string of camper pulling INTO Zion. With Oregon, Washington and Northern California, we should really have us a convoy!!


----------

